# Vote! Official Website Vs. Facebook Fan Page



## NoamC (May 29, 2011)

Hey guys!

It's been a while since I posted in the forums here, so I'm excited to be back 

I want to start a discussion which I think is important for everyone trying to market themselves / their art online. 
To which of the two would you give a bigger push - an official website or a fan page created on Facebook?

In example, in my case, I have an official website which is official in every sense, designed to showcase my work in a rather formal yet minimal setting. You can visit at:
http://www.noamchen.com

On the other hand, facebook is a much more popular tool today for marketing, for all obvious reasons, and fan pages such as mine allow a more interactive setting in which to showcase my work and perhaps see what's more popular.
You can visit my new page at:
https://www.facebook.com/NoamCPhotographer

By the way, you're all invited to join and 'Like' my new Facebook page too 

So what's your take? what would _you _put the spotlight on?


----------



## CCericola (May 29, 2011)

I think Facebook is a tool to get people to visit your webpage. They go hand in hand.


----------



## bogeyguy (May 29, 2011)

I agree with Christina.


----------



## flea77 (May 29, 2011)

While I would agree that Facebook is a great tool to get people to your website, that sentence should tell you which is more important. Think about it this way, your website is a great way to drive clients to you, but which is more important, your website or your business? No website means less customers, no business means NO customers. Same with Facebook. The vast majority of your effort should be your website, then use Facebook to drive potential clients to your website, which in turn gets them to contact you.

Allan


----------



## NoamC (May 31, 2011)

Good point Allan. 
Nice to hear your opinions, thank you guys


----------

